# Who's a pretty boy then.?



## littleowl (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Sep 3, 2014)

Both pretty boys, littleowl.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Pam (Sep 3, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 6, 2014)

Is there room for a pretty girl?
View attachment 9526


----------



## Falcon (Sep 6, 2014)

_Sure is Meanderer.  I can see her face and her arm over her head.  That ain't no bird._


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 6, 2014)

Wow, I would love to find birds, and anything beautiful, to photograph!  Love these littleowl, thank you!! denise


----------



## littleowl (Sep 7, 2014)

A wonderful colourful photo. Thanks Meanderer


----------



## Phantom (Sep 8, 2014)

Great pics


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 14, 2014)

Love the bird photos! 




*












*


----------

